

Pirate Bay building servers that fly, hover above International Waters - zacharycohn
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/03/20/pirate-bay-plans-flying-drones-servers_n_1366472.html

======
mrsebastian
was on HN yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3721198>

